# Laying frame ?



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, 


It seems like I have problems to lay frame with my mk4 jetta. I had some 17'' wheels before (unsure of the offset) and I was able to lay front lip easily. Now I have a new setup of 18'' wheels which are 18x9 ET35. With these wheels, I am still around 1/2 - 3/4 '' from laying lip when at 0 psi. 

My passenger side is already notched. Was wondering what was the next step to do to be able to pull that off ? 

Thanks


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

It's A LOT easier to lay with 17's because the tires are slightly smaller. What size are your tires? 205/40/18 would probably be your best bet but they are gonna have a good amount of stretch and I understand that's not for everyone. 

Notch, bent pinch welds, no fender liners are some of the major things. You can also shave the subframe where the control arms pivots. TT/R32 spindles and CA's are your next bet if everything I mentioned doesn't work.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

i have 18s and i have 215/35 tires and im a little more then a quater inch from laying frame


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

tmg1991 said:


> i have 18s and i have 215/35 tires and im a little more then a quater inch from laying frame


 Those tires must be really small. On my 215/40's i am about 1/4" from laying out, but i just gotta figure out how to get it on the ground still...


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Those tires must be really small. On my 215/40's i am about 1/4" from laying out, but i just gotta figure out how to get it on the ground still...


 They are small but oh we'll and I just looked I'm less then a quarter inch. An I still need passenger side notch so who knows where I'll sit


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

I also have 215/35 on my 18s and have notch done, and am a little less than 1/4" from frame but my lip is on the ground.:laugh:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Actually, I am not really looking to lay frame, I just want to be able to lay the GLI front lip. 

My tires are 215/40 on all 4 corners. When I air out, the wheels aren't hitting the fenders (so there is still room to go lower) .. Notch is done. Just need to get that extra 3/4 inch and Ill be happy


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Slamtastic said:


> It's A LOT easier to lay with 17's because the tires are slightly smaller. What size are your tires? 205/40/18 would probably be your best bet but they are gonna have a good amount of stretch and I understand that's not for everyone.
> 
> Notch, bent pinch welds, no fender liners are some of the major things. You can also shave the subframe where the control arms pivots. TT/R32 spindles and CA's are your next bet if everything I mentioned doesn't work.


 
Thanks for the info man, at the moment, I only have the fender liners off and the notch. Do you think by betting the pinch welds and the TT/R32 spindles do the trick ?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Start with the pinch welds and see where it gets you. I would make the tt/r32 spindles the last hope as they are a couple hundred bucks. 

I'm sure you know about it but here's a thread in the mk4 forums for some tips to get low. :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5446987-DIY-Low-done-Right


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Woah, I thought pinch welds were something else ( I'm french and we use different terms sometimes ). Actually these are already bent on the car. Furthermore, the fronts have been rolled and pulled ..


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

what bags are you running? im on airlift slams and i can lay lip at 10psi


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

boostingti4ever said:


> what bags are you running? im on airlift slams and i can lay lip at 10psi


 I am on Airlifts xls ..


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

notch for tie rods and trim the subframe


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

OP you may find a lot of useful info in here --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5446987-DIY-Low-done-Right


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Laid out at 0 PSI 19x8.5 215/35. Not easy to lay.


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Laid out at 0 PSI 19x8.5 215/35. Not easy to lay.


So it is possible for a mkiv to lay frame on 19s? I just bought 19s and was debating on whether or not i should keep them or trade for something smaller in order to lay frame. Do you by chance have any pics?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

It's not easy. I had to do so very slight tubing to get it to work.


----------



## jay22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow that's perfect...exactly how I want it to look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

jay22 said:


> Wow that's perfect...exactly how I want it to look.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


You'll need an .:R for that, or at least the hubs and spindles. You more than likely won't be able to lay on 19s without it unless you have tiny tires and notch everything.

You'll also never get a look like that for the rear on a regular MK4. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What he said. Mine is an R but you will need...

-R/TT suspension

-XLs

-215/35 (what I have)

-I have trimmed pinch welds and a slight tub.

This lets me lay frame and still roll the car. As for the rear, sorry  R/TT win there.


----------

